# Is this really true about Noise Reduction Coefficient (NRC)



## ninja12 (Jun 25, 2008)

I read that NRC can only be measured in multiples of 0.05 in order to meet the testing standards. Does anyone know if this is really true?


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

Yes that is true.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Also, NRC pretty much ignores the highs and lows. It's a great measurement to assess dialog and general noise transmission between rooms like schools, boardrooms, offices, etc. It's fairly useless in terms of assessing the capability to stop pounding subwoofers, etc.

Bryan


----------

